# Snowdogg vxf 85 Help Leveling plow



## dap320 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a 2003 f250 short bed crew crab with a 5.4 liter in it. Truck is standard and does not have a lift on it. I recently installed a new snow dogg vxf 85. Install was fairly simple but I ran into a problem with leveling the plow. When the plow is in v position the outside edges of blade is raised off of ground and nose is the only part touching the ground. When I have in scoop position its the exact opposite. Nose is raised off of the ground and outside edges are touching ground. This was with the push bar even with bottom holes of side brackets on truck. I had to lower the push bar two holes to level the plow out for it to sit evenly in the v and scoop position. My question is that now that I had to lower it two holes, the push bar is about two inches below the side brackets. So its still being held by four bolts on each side but is it safe like this or should I have more of the push bar attached to the side brackets. If I raise it a hole then the plow does not sit level in the v and scoop position. 

I called snow dogg and they advised me to raise it one hole even though it wont sit level. They said they I will be using the straight blade mostly and that when Do use the scoop or v it will wear in over time. This does not seem like an acceptable answer especially after I just spent 5k for it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

I have 3 dogg's and all three pushbars are a hole or two below the side brackets. Never had an issue as of yet and we push a lot of snow. 

I'll get some pics tomorrow and maybe you can compare to see what your's looks like? Either way if it's a little off the cutting edge will wear a bit and it'll even out if its off by a bit.


----------



## dap320 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Turf Z. Picture will definitely help. It will be interesting to see if you have one or two holes below the side brackets and how they hold up. As mentioned, Buyers said they thought one hole below bracket was ok but not confident that two holes below would be strong enough.

Dave


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Just went out to the shop to look at mine. Same plow on a 2014 stock F250. Mine is even with side plates. About 8" off the ground.


----------



## dap320 (Oct 12, 2010)

Turf Z Did you get a chance to look at the pushbars on your trucks? Im interested to see where your holes line up. Ive attached a picture of what mine looks like. Mine is 8-3/4" from ground to pushbar with have push bar lowered two holes.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I never even thought of doing that. I thought the lowest you could go was even with the bottom of the plates. My plow is uneven as well because of a leveling kit and larger tires, it has worn the edges. I was going to bring my plow to a welder and have them change the A Frame bracket to be more adjustable like the older Fishers (instead of one hole, have 2 or 3 to adjust the A Frame height on the plow)


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Any update on this?


----------



## dap320 (Oct 12, 2010)

plowguy43;1912177 said:


> Any update on this?


No update. Still waiting to here back from turf z. I presently have it as illustrated with the pushbar two holes below bracket. Not sure what to do here and buyers technical service was of no help.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd shoot Smoorman a PM asking about it. He's usually really good about getting back to PM's and answering questions.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I would see if a Fab Shop could add metal to the mounting plate and reinforce it.

Then have buyers foot the bill.



........


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

With it mounted they way it is,how does the blade sit in scoop position? Never mind went back and read again.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

White Gardens;1913402 said:


> I would see if a Fab Shop could add metal to the mounting plate and reinforce it.
> 
> Then have buyers foot the bill.
> 
> ........


That is what I'm having done with mine (minus having them foot the bill). I have a friend who is a fabricator and is going to change my A Frame mounts to this Old Fisher style setup in the pic below. He's going to cut off the factory single "hole" and weld on a 3 hole setup so I can adjust it.


----------



## jrchopka (2 mo ago)

Add 1/4 steel plates to the side of the plates from top holes to what you have to drop it then add a spacer between the original and the bottom of additional side plates 3/8 thick bolt it all together, also drill your holes to match bolt pattern I have 3 ford's with lifts in them and big tires and run xp810 and vxf snowdoggs on those trucks for 8 years now and thr mou to hold up just fine


----------

